# Ossabaw Island Dec. 8th-10th



## ga_mason (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be going to Ossabaw for the first time. Is there somewhere I can find out some more info about what to expect? Do boats leave at a certain time every day and morning? will i have access to power for charging cell phones? will have to hunt a certain area because i have heard about the sections and numbers but I didnt know how that worked. I am assuming the dnr are on the island to check in? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

call the brunswick office for more info. 

If I remember right offhand you can't go to the island until 12am the day of the hunt. first come first served on a hunting spot. The last time I was there they had a generator at the check station and a few people charged cell phones. Now that the check station burned down and is new rebuilt I don'tknow what to expect. 

you can either pick a spot for yourself or go to the "walk in" area. As many are killed there as the "reserved/assigned" spots. IF you have an assigned area they drive you there, drop you off and pick you up at a designated time. They have walk in coolers  but space is limited. 

DNR is on the island 24/7 as they live there year round. 

boats (kilkenny marina) will take you there the day before the hunt for a fee and pick you up when you want--assuming the water is safe. after dark you basically have to wait till daylight for them to come get you due to tides, channel, etc. 



T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

i forgot to add--once you're there, you're there. Access is by boat only, so bring what you think you will need for the hunt with you. 
T


----------



## jcpinner (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been hunting on Ossabaw four times over the years.  The boats will begin taking hunters to the island the day before the hunt starts about 9 am out of Kilkenny Marina in Richmond Hill, Ga.  The boats run all day until dark, but if you want a better selection of hunting areas I would advise you get there very early in the morning before they Marina even opens.  There is a DNR building that you will check in at and sign up for a certain section.  They hold a meeting the evening before the first hunting day to go over the rules and drop off/pick up times for the different truck routes.  There are some plugs on the front of the DNR building to charge your phone.  Also, if you need any ice or are ready to go back home, just tell one of the DNR guys in the building to call the marina for you.  I also have a complete map of the island with the hunting sections marked if you want to pm me and give me your email i can send it to you.  Any more questions feel free to ask through a pm or email.  There are a few sections I would recommend from past experience.  And if you don't have a thermacell, I highly recommend you by a couple of them, they will make your hunts way more enjoyable.  I can go on and on into more detail, but I'll save that for pm's.


----------



## ga_mason (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys for your help. I will be sure to take your advice. Any big Bucks or boars been taken off the island?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2011)

you have to keep the term "big" in relation to where you are hunting. 

The second time I went there a guy shot a nice, 90-100 B&C  class 10 pointer and it was considered BIG for ossabaw. I will say that in relation to the deer's size it looked HUGE. 

T


----------



## ga_mason (Sep 3, 2011)

How many hunters are usually on the island at one time? how many hunts do they have a year? Thanks


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Sep 3, 2011)

They have a couple earlier than the Dec. hunt-- I think one bow only and another gun hunt. Qouta is 100, I have been 3 times and never seen the full 100 show up. BTW- we got drawn for the same date


----------



## ga_mason (Sep 3, 2011)

Great. Hopefully we will see you there.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2011)

the december one is the last one I think, but there is less of a chance for bugs to carry you off cause it's cooler weather. 

T


----------



## kelbro (Oct 24, 2011)

there are two hog only hunts, one in Jan. and one in Feb. that are final hunts or first hunts, (depending on how you look at it)  If you want best spots and don't have your own boat, get to Kilkenny on Tuesday afternoon, sleep in a chair  by the door, to get an early ticket when they start giving them out at 7a. The rangers on the island start letting the hunters pick their slots at 9a. send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## papachaz (Dec 2, 2011)

ga_mason said:


> Thanks Guys for your help. I will be sure to take your advice. Any big Bucks or boars been taken off the island?



i got this one back in 1999,  8 pointer, 14.5 inch spread. weighed 130 pounds if i remember right. not a real good pic, but technology wasn't as good 12 years ago, LOL


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2011)

looking like rain friday-sunday next weekend.

T


----------

